# FreeBSD 8.0 i386 A.I ?



## da1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello fellas,

Here is my system:
Aopen mobo, 3GB DDR1 RAM, 4 hdd's (2x Seagate PipeLine 500GB and 1 Maxtor - 160 & 1 Samsung - 160) running 8.0 i386 release.

In the end the system will have 2 gmirrors (1 containing the 500GB disks and the other one containing maxtor and samsung disks)

The system is on the Samsung disk. I started building the gm1 mirror (the 2 500 GB disks). 

to my surprise, the system also created gm0 with Samsung in it. Weird, because I issued no such command ?

In the end there will be mirror everywhere of course, but I'm quite curious to why this happened ?

Did it came alive all of a sudden ? 


Ideas ?


----------

